# Vararam Throttle Body Spacer



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a 2004 M6 and I could not find a Vararam throttle body spacer for mine, just for a LS2. So I sent Vararam an e-mail asking if they made one for mine and they said they did not. So my question is would it even be worth it to get the spacer from Airaid?


----------



## 69blue (Jul 3, 2007)

*Spacer*

I have one and it seems to have more gruntoff the line up to 3500 rpm's


----------



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks


----------

